
I won't use your product just because I'm your friend - brlewis
http://valleywag.com/tech/modern-and-awkward/i-wont-use-your-product-just-because-im-your-friend-252784.php
======
whacked_new
deity!

If you read this comment before you read the article, do yourself a favor and
skip the article.

nothing against you brlewis, but that thing was horribly written.

~~~
brlewis
No offense taken. I just found it funny.

~~~
whacked_new
touche, and second time on news.yc. third time, award me a plaque for being
officially humorless.

